# Parental Control via HomeServer

## ebnerjoh

Hi,

I have kids and they are growing up fast  :Smile:  I want to find a solution for parental control to prevent my kids from illegal or pornographic websites.

First some notes to my current infrastructure:

*) DSL with static public IP Address

*) Zyxel USG20W as Firewall

*) Guest WLAN

*) WLAN and LAN for my PCs and mobile clients

*) DMZ with a HP Microserver running on Gentoo

What do I want to achive:

*) content filter (maybe with virus scan) for all clients

*) Option for me and my wife to override the restriction if needed with entering a password or similar

I am thinking of installing squid + dansguardian on my microserver. 

Then I could either block normal web traffic via the firewall and only allow traffic via the proxy. But this could be problematic for clients which are not working with proxy.

Or I use the Zyxel firewall to redirect all webtraffic via the proxy.

What do you think?

Br,

Johannes

----------

## lexflex

Hi, 

I have no experience with Danceguardian but I will look into it myself too for my kids who also are starting to discover the internet (so thanks for this topic).

You might want to consider DNS-blacklisting. However, I am not sure if there are any domain-blacklists for 'parental contol' (there used to be urlblacklist.com but that side does not exist anymore). ( there are public/community lists for both ads and malware).

Alex.

----------

## szatox

 *Quote:*   

> I have kids and they are growing up fast  I want to find a solution for parental control to prevent my kids from illegal or pornographic websites.

 Somehow I always have a feeling that people are afraid of their puppies discovering a video with mammy or daddy staring  :Laughing: 

Now, you _CAN_ setup squid with dansguardian as transparent proxy + content filter and make iptables rules direct all http traffic to that proxy. It's easy to do, and not very effective. You can't prevent your children from getting those videos outside of your highly secured network (and we haven't even started talking about bypassing your filter yet with a proxy of their own).

They probably have cell phones (hint: you can access the internet using one), and they surely have friends who have such phones, or access to "not secured" networks... And by the way don't you have any pink stuff available in the shop on the nearby corner? 

Finally recall yourself 20-30 years ago when you were hunting for VHS or magazines with similar content, and then look at the monster you've grown into... It's not that bad, is it? Have you noticed any permanent damage? No? So what is the actual problem you're trying to solve?

Perhaps it's time to actually _talk_ to your children - and you know, _TALKING_ is bidirectional, so you have a fair share of listening to do yourself. Really, setting up a fence means nothing more than that: they will have to learn to penetrate it. (Yes, I love puns)

----------

## lexflex

Hi Szatox,

I agree with you in general for somewhat older kids: Better to talk to them and learn them how to handle the internet.

However, kids of 4-6 years old also use tablets, and they might be a bit of a different category: They click on all stuff they find ( and are often not actually searching for stuff since they don't know it exists).

 *szatox wrote:*   

> 
> 
> You can't prevent your children from getting those videos outside of your highly secured network (and we haven't even started talking about bypassing your filter yet with a proxy of their own). They probably have cell phones (hint: you can access the internet using one), and they surely have friends who have such phones, or access to "not secured" 

 

Well, not if 5 years old  :Smile: 

----------

